# Datu Dieter Knuettel coming to the Texas



## Dieter (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I recently received a nomination from the World  Head of Family Sokeship Council for the Hall of Fame in San Antonio,  Texas this May. 
This is my 3rd nomination but out of different reasons I could not accept the first 2.

But this time I decided to accept and I will be coming to Texas in May.
So I would like to know,if anybody anybody is interested to host seminar with me sometimes on on Thursday, the 21st of May or Sunday the 24th of May? Or sometimes aroud this date anyway. (22nd and 23rd is reserved for the hall of fame activities) 

Also I would like to communicate with Mark Lynn "the boar man" from Texas again, but his emails address I have seems not to be valid any more.
So if someone has it I would be glad to get it.


You can contact me either through this forum or send me a mail to 

datu@modern-arnis.de

I am looking forward to any reply.


Regards from Germany

Datu Dieter Knüttel
--
8th Dan Modern Arnis
Grandmaster of the German Arnis Association, DAV


----------



## Dieter (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry for the typo in the headline.
I first wrote "coming to the US" and changed then the "US" to "Texas" - and I forgot to delete the "the". 
And now it it too late to edit.


----------



## chris arena (Mar 6, 2009)

Since your in Texas, could you consider a visit to Tacoma, WA, It's only about 2" up from Texas on my map.

Chris A


----------



## Dieter (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello Chris,

for I arrive on Wednesday evening and leave back in Monday noon, I do not have the time to come up to Tacoma unfortunately.

Regards

Dieter


----------



## Dieter (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everybody , 

we have set up the first seminar in Roanoke near Fort Worth/Dallas at the 21st of May.

It will be a 3 hours self-defense class with the topics: 

1: Self-defense with a ballpen and 
2: Self-defense at a table- anti pick up defense*
*
  Find more information here on this flyer.

http://www.dieterknuettel.de/Flyer/Texas-21-May.jpg

Maybe some of you can come.

Regards

Dieter


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 4, 2009)

Dieter

I'm looking forward to hosting you here, where I teach.  Trying to generate interest and market for yoyu around here.

Mark Lynn


----------



## Dieter (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Mark. 

I am looking forward to my time in Texas and the seminars.
And thanks for your effort. I really appreciate it.


Greetings


Dieter


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 9, 2009)

Currently I am trying to finalize things for a mini seminar with the American Karate Tae Kwon Do Association (AKaTo) on Sunday May 24th in Richardson TX for Dieter.

So far the tentitive details are as follows.
Cost is $25.00
Place:  Richardson YMCA
Time: Early afternoon (1-4pm) hopefully.

What we are discussing having Dieter cover is empty hand vs stick disarms, with possibly covering flexible weapon disarming and or baseball bat defense, if time permits.

While the AKaTo organization is sponsoring the mini seminar it is open for everyone to attend.  Also on Thursday the 22nd of May, I will be hosting Dieter at the Roanoke Rec Center where I teach for a three hour session on "Defense while at a Table" (anti pick up tactics for women and of course men) and use of a Ballpoint Pen to defend with.

I've attended Dieter's classes on the defenses at a table and the use of a ballpoint pen at the 05 International Modern arnis summer Camp that Guru Bob Quinn and SM Dan Anderson hosted.  They were excellent classes and a lot of fun, so I'm looking forward to both classes and the mini seminar on disarming.

Plus I'll be taking Dieter down to San Antonio that weekend so  hopefully I'll get to work out some with him on the side and get to learn from his experience both verbally and through hands on training.  However what would make the whole thing complete is having a good turnout at both of these classes.

Dieter has been very generous to help keep the prices low, making up the flyers, coming up with suggestions on what to teach, while at the same time offering a real good value for the money.  It's not to often that he makes it here in the US so if anyone is around here in TX take the opportunity to come see him.  You'll have a good time.

And of course if I'm not helping out and am able to take notes, I'll post a review of the seminars when the weekend is over so that everyone can see what they missed.  If I'm real lucky I might have pictures to post.  That reminds me Dieter wanted me to make a CD of the pictures I took at his camp in 2007, and I still haven't done that, so maybe not.  I'll still post a review though.

Thanks Dieter for all of your help in getting this thing organized.
Mark Lynn


----------



## bobquinn (May 10, 2009)

Datu,
I wish you the best for the seminars and visits in Texas. Anyone that attends your seminar will walk away (limp away) with a better understanding of the world around them. I wish I was able to attend, but we will be in the Bahamas at that time for two weeks.

Bob Quinn


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 11, 2009)

The Boar Man said:


> Currently I am trying to finalize things for a mini seminar with the American Karate Tae Kwon Do Association (AKaTo) on Sunday May 24th in Richardson TX for Dieter.
> 
> So far the tentitive details are as follows.
> Cost is $25.00
> ...


 
OK time for an update.

First off it is *May 21st* when I'll be hosting Dieter at the Ronoke Rec. Center.  I mistakenly put the 22nd in the above post.  

Information is as follows
Thursday May 21st
6:00-9:00pm
Roanoke Recreation Center, Roanoke TX.
sign up in person or online at http://activenet.active.com/roanokerec 
cost is $35.00

I've talked to Judy at AKaTo and they are finalizing the times, GM Yates is out of town currently so there is a little time lag on getting approval on changing the time from 2 hours to 3 for the seminar.  On the AKaTo website I believe the time is listed from 2-4pm on the 24th for the Richardson seminar, but they considering to change it and go to 3 hours. 

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 11, 2009)

Datu Dieter

At our Kobudo class this past weekend I talked with Judy at AKaTo and they are excited about having you do the seminar.  I spoke to several of the black belts and senior brown belts in attendance and got a very good response.  I hear from Judy that she is expecting a good turnout from the feedback she was getting from people.

Some of the instructors have also inquired about coming out to the seminar (class) you are doing for me as well.

Got to go
Mark


----------



## Dieter (May 11, 2009)

bobquinn said:


> Datu,
> I wish you the best for the seminars and visits in Texas. Anyone that attends your seminar will walk away (limp away) with a better understanding of the world around them.



Thanks Bob. everybody will be able to walk home 



> I wish I was able to attend, but we will be in the Bahamas at that time for two weeks.
> 
> Bob Quinn



Well, I wish I could go to the Bahamas

Have fun there.


Mark, organize the next seminars in the Bahamas, PLEEEASE, OK  

Greetings

Dieter


----------



## DragonMind (May 11, 2009)

bobquinn said:


> ... Anyone that attends your seminar will walk away (limp away) with a better understanding of the world around them.


Walk yes, but probably never play the piano again...


----------



## bobquinn (May 11, 2009)

Never stop having fun. We have the best job in the world. Bring pain to people and they say thank you!


----------



## Dieter (May 12, 2009)

Hi Mark,


The Boar Man said:


> Currently I am trying to finalize things for a mini seminar with the American Karate Tae Kwon Do Association (AKaTo) on Sunday May 24th in Richardson TX for Dieter.
> 
> So far the tentitive details are as follows.
> Cost is $25.00
> ...



Yes, this program should be great fun.



> While the AKaTo organization is sponsoring the mini seminar it is open for everyone to attend.  Also on Thursday the 21nd of May, I will be hosting Dieter at the Roanoke Rec Center where he will teach for a three hour session on "Defense while at a Table" (anti pick up tactics for women and of course men) and use of a Ballpoint Pen to defend with.


That is also a LOT of fun!



> I've attended Dieter's classes on the defenses at a table and the use of a ballpoint pen at the 05 International Modern Arnis summer Camp that Guru Bob Quinn and SM Dan Anderson hosted.  They were excellent classes and a lot of fun, so I'm looking forward to both classes and the mini seminar on disarming.



I will do my best to make these 2 seminars a positive learning experience. Ans something to remember.



> Plus I'll be taking Dieter down to San Antonio that weekend so  hopefully I'll get to work out some with him on the side and get to learn from his experience both verbally and through hands on training.


We surely will do that.



> However what would make the whole thing complete is having a good turnout at both of these classes.


 Yes, that would be nice.



> Dieter has been very generous to help keep the prices low, making up the flyer, coming up with suggestions on what to teach, while at the same time offering a real good value for the money.


I'm just trying to help.



> It's not to often that he makes it here in the US


True, but maybe if there is interest (not only in Texas) and the seminars are good and successful, I could come more often.



> so if anyone is around here in TX take the opportunity to come see him.  You'll have a good time.


Yes, I will take care for that.



> And of course if I'm not helping out and am able to take notes, I'll post a review of the seminars when the weekend is over so that everyone can see what they missed.  If I'm real lucky I might have pictures to post.


That would be great.



> That reminds me Dieter wanted me to make a CD of the pictures I took at his camp in 2007, and I still haven't done that, so maybe not.  I'll still post a review though.
> 
> Thanks Dieter for all of your help in getting this thing organized.
> Mark Lynn


Pleasure. I am looking froward to it. Only 10 days to go.

Regards

Dieter


----------



## Dieter (May 12, 2009)

The Boar Man said:


> Datu Dieter
> 
> At our Kobudo class this past weekend I talked with Judy at AKaTo and they are excited about having you do the seminar.  I spoke to several of the black belts and senior brown belts in attendance and got a very good response.  I hear from Judy that she is expecting a good turnout from the feedback she was getting from people.



This is very nice to hear.



> Some of the instructors have also inquired about coming out to the seminar (class) you are doing for me as well.



Very good. How far are these 2 classes/seminars apart?

Greetings

Dieter


----------



## Dieter (May 12, 2009)

Hi Barry,



DragonMind said:


> Walk yes, but probably never play the piano again...



 here speaks a man with experience.
But no, I think this is not correct. I always help.
Stretching for example. They will have a better stretch to be able to hit hit keys simultaneously, that they could not reach before. 
Just kidding

Greetings

Dieter


----------



## Dieter (May 12, 2009)

Hi Bob,


bobquinn said:


> Never stop having fun. We have the best job in the world. Bring pain to people and they say thank you!


Absolutely, and they even enjoy it!
But if one reads this, one could think, that we would be in a VERY different kind of business.
But hey, I do not use whips and I do not wear leather gear!  


Greetings


Dieter


----------



## bobquinn (May 12, 2009)

Your missing out!


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 12, 2009)

Dieter said:


> This is very nice to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
About 45 minutes.  However it depends upon where the person lives, some people live east of Richardson so since Roanoke is west then it might be longer.

Mark


----------



## Dieter (May 12, 2009)

bobquinn said:


> Your missing out!



Hi Bob,

if you mean the Bahamas with you comment, right, unfortunately.
If you do not mean the Bahamas I do not understand what you mean.

Dieter


----------



## Guro Harold (May 12, 2009)

Dieter said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> if you mean the Bahamas with you comment, right, unfortunately.
> If you do not mean the Bahamas I do not understand what you mean.
> ...


I got it! Bob, that was a shocking yet funny reply!


----------



## bobquinn (May 13, 2009)

Just trying to shed some light on this sometimes dark world.


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 13, 2009)

Dieter

Interest is being generated in the Thursday seminar.  I also posted a notice in the self defense forum about your seminars.  I'm heading over to see another instructor in a few minutes and give him flyers for his students.  GM Yates also made a version of the flyer that was based on yours that has gone out to AKATO members.

So we're getting there.

Mark


----------



## Dieter (May 14, 2009)

Very good.
I have uploaded the flyer to my website.
Here is the link to the flyer:

http://www.dieterknuettel.de/Flyer/Richardson.pdf

I hope to see some of the list members there.

Greetings

Dieter


----------



## bobquinn (May 14, 2009)

Datu,
Have you made plans for other city visits while in the states. Jimmy Thomas and I would like to see you and will not be in a position to make it to Germany this year.

Bob Quinn


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 14, 2009)

Bob

Dieter's flight leaves on Monday, I'm taking him to the airport.

However if you'd ever want to consider bringing him over to the states and maybe seeing if we couldn't arrange to have him do a weekend gig where you are at and one someplace else (like in my area) I'd would be gald to try and help out.  You know as a way to cut expenses for bringing him over here and all.

Of course this would be totally up to Dieter whether or not he wants to come to the U.S. again and do seminars.  I've about worn him out just trying to put together two minor 3 hour gigs.  Seriously Dieter has worked hard in getting fliers made, keeping up with emails etc. etc. to try and make these seminars a success.

Mark


----------



## Dieter (May 14, 2009)

bobquinn said:


> Datu,
> Have you made plans for other city visits while in the states. Jimmy Thomas and I would like to see you and will not be in a position to make it to Germany this year.
> 
> Bob Quinn


Hi Bob,

be sure, that If I would be in the position to spend 10 days in the states, you and Jimmy would have been the first persons I would have contacted. 

I am in Texas because Bram Frank had nominated me as "Grandmaster of the Year" for the Hall of Fame. ... for the 3rd time by now. 
The first two times I turned it down and now, that I have the recognition as a Grandmaster from the Philippines, I am in the position that I can accept an award in the US.

OK and than I checked, whom do I know in Texas: Mark Lynn.
Then I asked him, if he can try to organize a seminar for me there. 
Thats the story.

But if you are also interested, to have me over for a 2 or 3 day seminar, as Mark has written, we can try to organize it , so that I go first to you (or Mark) and then to the other place, so that I can have at least 2 weekend seminars in these 10 days, perhaps even the odd small evening seminar under the week in between, to make the trip worthwhile.

Perhaps we can talk when I am at Mark's place. Send him or me your and Jimmy's telephone number and we can phone you and see, if we can organize something for the next year, because this year I am booked out already.

Would be great.

Greetings


Dieter


----------

